# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Klinik /  Stex / M2 (5.-10. Sem.) >  Hammerexamen H2013....... the IMPP strikes back!

## Coxy-Baby

Sodele da ich mir heute einen miamed Account gegnnt habe, mache ich hier mal den Thread aller Threads auf (um epeline vorzukommen  :hmmm...:  ) , also das Frhjahrshex ist vorbei, starten wir in die Vorbereitungen fr den Herbst..... Ideen, Tipps, Anregungen und Auskotzen ist hier alles erlaubt und ausdrcklich erwnscht.

----------


## Taribari

Ich starte mal mit einpaar differentialdiagnostischen berlegungen zum Thema Infektiologie (frei nach IMPP und przise zusammengefasst von den Komilitonen Dr.Johannes H. Dr. Franz P. :


Der osteuropische Patient: Tuberkulose
der aus Indien zurckgekehrte Patient: Leishmaniose
die junge trkische Patientin: familires Mittelmeerfieber
der alte trkische Patient: M. Behcet
der aus Sdafrika zurckgekehrte Patient: HIV

----------


## Taribari

Lektion 2:

DD der Kopfschmerzen.

Patient weiblich, nimmt Pille -> Migrne
keine Pille -> Meningitis
schwanger-> SVT
Patient mnnlich, <11 Jahre -> Medulloblastom
>11 Jahre -> SAB  (Cave: wenn weiblich, dann entweder Migrne oder SVT, siehe oben!)
Hals bewegt? -> Karotisdissektion
Adips? ->Pseudotumor cerebri

----------


## Taribari

aber ja kein CT Anmelden bei Kopfschmerzen! Das ist die gesuchte Falschantwort!

----------


## mcmedsol

Ich kann euch den Amboss von Miamed  und dazu Mediscript Star Empfehlen.. mein bester Kumpel  hatte den ALLEX und da waren genugend fachliche Fehler drine....

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Naja gerchteweise liegt die Durchfallquote der mndlichen Prfung ja auch im sehr sehr sehr niedrigen Bereich...

----------


## Brownie

(nach langjhriger forums-abstinenz mein comeback als verzweifelter ex-pjler^^)

ich vertrete ja eigentlich die meinung, was ich in den letzten jahren nich gelernt habe, bringt mir auch kein 100 tage lernplan mehr.... deswegen bin ich die letzten wochen noch recht gechillt gewesen... so langsam merke ich aber selbst wenn ich wollte knnte ich nix neues lernen. Ich hab so das Gefhl, dass ich nur das was ich eh schon wei (und das lsst mich zumindest bestehen hoffe ich) zu perfektionieren und das was ich jetzt noch schlecht kreuze werde ich in 2 monaten auch noch schlecht kreuzen glaube ich...

----------


## cali-moose

@Morbus Blk, epeline und die anderen Pdiatrie-Interessenten:

Hab heute Stellenangebote gelesen, eins war supertoll - von den dortigen Assistenten geschrieben, mit Telefonnummer der Assis usw., das klang sehr sympathisch!! Hab sowas noch nie zuvor so gelesen, und ihr? Find ich aber sehr cool! Ist leider gar nicht meine Ecke, obwohls da bestimmt sehr schn ist (Wilhelmshaven).
http://www.rnk-whv.de/rnk/pages/seit...=stellenmarkt8

und auch in Weiden in der Oberpfalz und in Gieen (Kinderkardio) war was ausgeschrieben.

soooo jetzt nochmal Motivation einsammeln und zurck ans kreuzen (mehrere hundert Fragen hab ich auch noch nie geschafft ;) aber wenigsten 100 sollen es heut noch werden).
liebe sommergre,
cali

----------


## StreuselKuchen

Hallo cali-moose:

also, ich bin so ein Papierfreak, wenn es ums Lernen geht  immer alles rausschreiben, Mindmaps, aufschreiben...da dafr jetzt wenig Zeit bleibt, kopiere ich die Amboss-lernkarten in ein Open-office-dokument, lese es dann da durch und formatiere ein wenig rum und markiere. Das geht bei mir schneller, als das Herausschreiben und ich hab nachher ein hbsches Dokument  :Big Grin: . 

Ich hab einen Drucker mit Duplexfunktion und drucke dann immer 2 Seiten pro Blatt plus zweiseitig  mit Schriftgre 10 kann man das auch noch sehr gut lesen und damit nehme ich die Lernkarten dann auch berall hin mit  :Smilie: . Ist zwar A4-format, aber egal. Und es sind halt auch keine normalen Bltter, sondern Karteikarten bei mir.

Und Respekt an die Vielkreuzer  das schaffe ich nicht. Ich bin sptestens nach 150 Fragen hirnmatschig.

----------


## Nilani

geht mir mit dem Kreuzen ebenso. Hab vor, die Frequenz noch zu erhhen, aber momentan bin ich froh, wenn ich 2. Examen schaffe zu kreuzen (bisher immer 70-120 Fragen pro Examen). Ich trste mich zumindest damit, dass wir im Examen auch nur etwas ber 100 Fragen pro Tag schaffen mssen, aber zum lernen werd ich das jetzt schon noch anziehen

----------


## idlab

Ok thx!!!..ich versuchs und muss mir fr danach ne strategie berlegen, wie ich in krzester Zeit genug auf den Schirm bekomme um zu bestehen..vllt auch ohne allex.  :Blush: 
Is das denn in 2 monaten berhaupt machbar? Hab das Gefhl aus meinem ersten Monat alles gelscht zu haben.

----------


## Qooky

Oh Gott! Ich beneide alle, die sich im Lernstress nicht auch noch mit Schwiegermttern rumschlagen mssen!!!
Ein GAAANZER Lerntag ist futsch!
 :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:

----------


## The Proteinkinase

Ich wrde auch sagen mach eine Pause. Und dann sag dir, dass es jetzt auch nichts bringt, den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken. Es kann ja nur besser werden!

----------


## C0rey

Bm:

4. Fach mndlich: Hygiene: htte auch schlimmer kommen knnen!  :Smilie:

----------


## The Proteinkinase

Idlab: warum lsst du den Allex nicht Allex sein und versuchst es mit Amboss?  :Grinnnss!: 

Qooky was hat sie getan? Oh man bei mir kommt so viel dazwischen dass ich das Gefhl habe voll im Rckstand zu sein. Das stresst mich  :Wand: 

Ja ich glaube es gibt definitiv schlimmere Fcher als Hygiene....

----------


## Cassy

Das knnte irgendwie erklren wieso ich manchmal erst nach Stunden z.B. abends einen Eintrag sehe, der beispielsweise morgens verfasst wurde (und ich dachte schon ich spinne)  :peng:

----------


## Nilani

Das Problem hatte ich noch nicht mit dem Freischaltfilter. Da mediscript heut nicht funktioniert hat (im brigen mehr als 2h, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab), hab mich mir heut nen Amboss-Zugang zugelegt, kann man ja erstmal austesten. Und was soll ich sagen ... ich bin auch begeisert. Gibt zwar einige Sachen bei Gyn, die mich absolut nerven und die ich nie hinkrieg, aber das lernen und kreuzen damit ist echt super. Mal sehn, was ich nach den 5 Tagen mache. Hab noch nen Lehmans-Gutschein, nur kriegt man bei denen dummerweise nur den 6-Monats-Zugang, mir wrde 2x1 Monat ja reichen

So und jetzt ist hier Weltuntergang angesagt ... ich sitz bestimmt gleich im Dunkeln, wenns so weitergeht.

----------


## Cassy

Ich find Amboss auf den zweiten Blick auch klasse.... ich denk ich hol mir doch noch den kostenpflichtigen Zugang; nur eben die Frage fr welchen Zeitraum???


Ich hoffe es hagelt nicht wieder, der Himmel ist draussen so verdchtig gelb  :EEK!:

----------


## MediJulia

Das System sucht immer mal Nachrichten raus, die erst von einem Administrator gelesen und dann freigeschaltet werden mssen und da die Admins auch nur Menschen sind, die auch noch ein Reallife haben, kann es auch mal etwas lnger dauern bis eure Nachrichten dann auch angezeigt werden, also nicht ungeduldig werden  :hmmm...: 

Cassy, sind ja nur noch 2Monate bis zum Examen, selbst wenn du die Lernkarten frs Lernen fr die Mndliche nehmen sollst, msstest du mit monatlich billiger kommen bzw maximal gleich viel zahlen, jenachdem wann du mndliche hast.

----------


## SteveMcQueen

Muss man wirklich den Antikrper gegen Wellensittichkot wissen bzw. sich herleiten knnen?

----------


## SteveMcQueen

Mache schon knapp 2 Wochen innere und komme kaum ber 60%. Ich werde mich jetzt andren Themen widmen, das wird nichts mehr.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## MiniMe

Das IMPP hat ja schon ein paar wenige Vorurteile. Neben dem osteuropischen Tuberkulosepatienten, dem Homosexuellen mit HIV und noch vielen anderen Stereotypen gibtes auch ein ADHS-Kind. 3 x drft ihr raten, wie dieses wohl heisst...  :Top:

----------


## joehansen

@MiniMe: Sag blo es heit Kevin?!

----------


## MiniMe

> @MiniMe: Sag blo es heit Kevin?!


Vincent-Alexander heisst es nicht... Natrlich Kevin

----------


## Morbus Blk

Kevin ist kein Name, sondern eine Diagnose.

----------


## The Proteinkinase

Ja ich denke nbbademeista du hast recht. Wahrscheinlich knnte man auch 30 Tage nur Innere kreuzen und wre immernoch nicht fertig. Ich mache einfach weiter. Hilft ja alles nix!

Gyn habe ich noch gar nicht gemacht

----------


## SteveMcQueen

Wo kreuze ich eigentlich Hygiene bei mediscript? Ist das bei Infektio mit bei? Sehe nur grad, dass da 2 Lerntage fr vorgesehen sind. :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## CD95

> Wo kreuze ich eigentlich Hygiene bei mediscript? Ist das bei Infektio mit bei? Sehe nur grad, dass da 2 Lerntage fr vorgesehen sind.


In den alten Examina bis 2005  war das immer bei Innere ( waren meist fast 300 Fragen! neben Infektio und Pharma) verwurstet. Man konnte den Mist auch irgendwie nie richtig trennen! Danach ist es glaube ich unter Infektio zu finden. Habe aber spter nur noch Amboss gekreuzt.

----------


## joehansen

Nachdem ich jetzt Auge "gelernt" habe, hoffe ich nur instndig, dass kein Fall dazu kommt. Das Kreuzen ging zwar einigermaen, aber iwie habe ich von der Hlfte der Erkrankungen keinen blassen Dunst, sondern eher geraten. 
Mal schauen, ob HNO besser wird  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nilani

Keiner da? Macht ihr am WE noch lernfrei oder paukt ihr durch? Momentan hader ich bissel mit mir. Frh krieg ich nix auf die Reihe, ich fang oft erst 13 Uhr an, mach dann bis ca. 19 oder 20 Uhr. Meist hab ich dann Lust, gegen 11 nochmal kurz was durchzukreuzen, manchmal auch nicht. Wrds ja nach hinten raus schieben, da ich Nachtmensch und Abendlerner bin, aber da sind ja noch die 3 Wochen mit 5.30 aufstehn oder so. Zumindest wrs dann ok, wenn ich ab 14/15 Uhr noch lernen knnte. Mehr als 8h bringt eh nix, meine 6-7h sind hoffentlich ausreichend *seufz*

Auerdem hab ich mit Erschrecken festgestellt, dass es schon Lerntag 43 oder so ist, aber laut Plan bin ich bei ... keine ahhnung, 30 oder so?! Kommt mir aber nicht so vor, dass ich 2 Wochen hinterherhnge, aber ich will mich auch nicht stndig mit rechnen und Lernplan umwerfen aufhalten und arbeite weiter die Tage irgendwie ab ...

----------


## Muriel

Dr. Jekyll, schreib doch diese Sachen bitte in den entsprechenden Thread (s. Festgepinnten Thread im Klinikforum).

----------


## harmink

diese systematik sagt doch wirklich als therapie 1. wahl bei MRSA Flucloxacillin...  :Grinnnss!:  :Top:

----------


## rqd57

Guten morgen!
Gott sei Dank haben die Bauarbeiter nebenan festgestellt, dass die Kreissge auch geeignet ist um Metallrohre in die richtige Lnge zu schneiden. Ich mag diese Stille beim Lernen auch berhaupt gar nicht /Ironie aus...

 :keule:  :keule:

----------


## Qooky

So, fr alle einen :Kaffee:  und einen :Keks: !
Und los gehts!
Ps: lieber Jekyll, danke fr den Link, aber die Seite mach ich lieber ganz schnell wieder zu *schttel* denn bis eben hatte ich das Gefhl on Infektiologie ganz gut aufgestellt zu sein ;)

Liebe sandra, was macht der Kindergarten? Kannst du sie schon alleine lassen? Kindergarteneingewhnung kurz vorm Hex, du arme.... Aber wenigsten hat euer Kindergarten in den Sommerferien offen!!!

----------


## MiniMe

Wie schaut eigentlich euer Masterplan frs Kreuzen aus? Mehrmals durch, alles nur einmal dann wiederholen, Examensweise, Fcherweise? Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch den bombigen Tipp?

----------


## C0rey

Darauf kommt man aber schnell wenn man zum Beispiel Lernkarten liest, direkt danach die passenden Fragen kreuzt, plus Lernplan und Wiederholen, entsprechend ist das die Gesamtzahl aller jemals gekreuzten (auch wiederholten Fragen.

Bei mir sind dass auch etwa 11300, wenn man aber abgesehen von den Lernkarten fast nur kreuzt und sich Allex und Co schenkt geht das auch ganz schnell, also keine Panik  :Smilie:

----------


## reddi

Ich hab bisher knapp 5000 Fragen laut Statistik gekreuzt, doppelt nur die Falschen und die bei denen ich mir unsicher war. Der Rest ist ja quasi "Ballast" und nur viel kreuzen um des kreuzen willen halte ich (fr mich) nicht fr sinnvoll. 

Habe die letzten beiden Tage mal eine Generalprobe gemacht, schon irgendwie komisch so ohne direktes Feedback zu kreuzen  :Smilie:

----------


## SteveMcQueen

Amboss ist ja wirklich mal klasse. Allein die toll bearbeiteten Abbildungen. Wie konnte ich so bld sein und 40 Tage mit mediscript verschwenden?  :keule:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Gell ist schon geil....

----------


## Laelya

habt ihr whrend des PJs schon angefangen zu kreuzen/lernen oder lesen? oder habt ihr das pj "nur genossen"

----------


## The Proteinkinase

Ich schreibe auch raus. Oft nur die Sachen die gelb markiert sind aber teilweise auch, wenn ich es fr wichtig empfinde... Kann es mir besser merken und mittlerweile schaue ich mir meine eigenen geschriebenen Karteikarten am nchsten Morgen nochmal  durch um zu wiederholen.

----------


## SteveMcQueen

Man kann sich ja sogar die statistischen Antwort-% bei Amboss anzeigen lassen...uiiii. Ich entdecke jeden Tag neue Spielzeuge die mich erfolgreich vom kreuzen abhalten.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Habe ich letzte Woche entdeckt und beruhigt ungemein.....

Mein Lieblingskommentar heute "Willkommen zur FA Prfung Radiologie"  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## harmink

ich brauche meist auch ein buch um mich mit dem thema zu beschftigen, dafr liest sich der allex meist ganz gut, die lernkarten von amboss dann als wiederholung und um nochmal einen fokus zu haben

ich kreuze immer bis einschl. F 2013. Ich denke, dass man durch die Fragen ziemlich viel lernen kann und vor allem die "frischen Fragen und Flle" immer nochmal neue Sichtweisen/Erklrungshilfen bieten, so bleibt es bei mir gut hngen.

In den letzten 2 Wochen 5 Probeexamina zu machen, und dann jedes mal zu sehen, das was neues gefragt wurde etc wrde mich kurz vor Schluss ziemlich nerven, einiges neu/nachzulernen :Guinness:

----------


## SteveMcQueen

> Mein Lieblingskommentar heute "Willkommen zur FA Prfung Radiologie"



Den hab ich heute gefunden:


_"Zeus lie Prometheus zur Strafe, das Geheimnis des Feuers an die Menschen weiterzugeben, an den Kaukasus ketten. Tglich erschien der groe Adler Ethon, um von Prometheus Leber zu fressen. Prometheus war aber als Titan unsterblich, sodass seine Leber immer wieder nachwuchs und er die Schmerzen ertragen musste. Nach vielen qualvollen Jahrhunderten erbarmte sich ein gewisser Herkules Prometheus' Schicksal und befreite diesen, nachdem er Ethon den Adler erschlagen hatte."_

 :hmmm...:

----------


## epeline

wir haben den tipp bekommen, ein kleines desi-flschchen im kittel zu haben.

----------


## Medicina1985

Gute Idee  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CYP21B

Nicht nur den Patienten der Prfungskomission vorstellen, sondern auch die Prfungskomission dem Patienten vorstellen wenn das der Vorsitzende nicht gleich selbst macht.
Ansonsten den Satz mit dem man den Patienten dann vorstellt schon vorher zurechtlegen weil man dann doch etwas nervser als sonst sein knnte oder evtl. auch aufschreiben.
Beim Untersuchen evtl. Eigenheiten des Prfers bercksichtigen (sowas steht meist in den Protokollen dabei). Wir hatten z.B. einen Internisten der die Leber per Kratzauskulation und nicht geklopft haben wollte und beim Herzauskultieren viel Wert auf die entsprechende Lagerung fr die einzelnen Klappen legte. Sprich auch auf Sachen achten die man bei der normalen 08/15-Aufnahme keinen Wert legen wrde.
Ansonsten irgendwie schauen, dass ihr einen Stationsarzt zu sprechen bekommt. Die sind bei sowas meist extrem hilfreich da sie die Patienten kennen und die Prfung bei den meisten ja auch noch nicht so lange her ist.

----------


## The Proteinkinase

> Ich beneide euch!!!! Fhl mich so ganz ohne Wissen (ich glaub ich kann nicht mal was zu den Lieblingsthemen des Chirurgie-Prfers etwas sagen) und die Motivation ist weg.... (ich weiss, ich wiederhole mich ).


Cassy mir gehts da ganz genauso. Ich knnt jetzt nicht mal was zu den leichtesten Themen sagen. Schrecklich!

----------


## The Proteinkinase

> Nicht nur den Patienten der Prfungskomission vorstellen, sondern auch die Prfungskomission dem Patienten vorstellen wenn das der Vorsitzende nicht gleich selbst macht.
> Ansonsten den Satz mit dem man den Patienten dann vorstellt schon vorher zurechtlegen weil man dann doch etwas nervser als sonst sein knnte oder evtl. auch aufschreiben.
> Beim Untersuchen evtl. Eigenheiten des Prfers bercksichtigen (sowas steht meist in den Protokollen dabei). Wir hatten z.B. einen Internisten der die Leber per Kratzauskulation und nicht geklopft haben wollte und beim Herzauskultieren viel Wert auf die entsprechende Lagerung fr die einzelnen Klappen legte. Sprich auch auf Sachen achten die man bei der normalen 08/15-Aufnahme keinen Wert legen wrde.
> Ansonsten irgendwie schauen, dass ihr einen Stationsarzt zu sprechen bekommt. Die sind bei sowas meist extrem hilfreich da sie die Patienten kennen und die Prfung bei den meisten ja auch noch nicht so lange her ist.


Ich habe grad gedacht: Ich bin wahrscheinlich so nervs, da bin ich schon froh, wenn ich meinen eigenen Namen noch weiss  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Die Approbation kriegste wenn alles beim LPA eingetrudelt ist und die es bearbeitet haben.... Du musst dich dann bei der Lk anmelden und kriegst dort deinen Arztausweis....der dich als Arzt ausweist und der zum Medikamenteneinkauf in Deutschland (ja ich weiss es gibt auch kulante Lnder und Apotheken) berechtigt...weiss also nicht ob man damit in Asien was reien kann..

----------


## epeline

Bei welcher LK melde ich mich denn an?
Bei der, wo ich meine erste Stelle bekomme (Hab ja noch keine)
oder erstmal die meines Uni-Bundeslandes?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Also man MUSS sich bei der Lk anmelden wenn man die Approbation bekommen hat, sonst erstmal nicht.
Wenn man noch nicht arbeitet dann halt im Bundesland des Hauptwohnsitzes.

----------


## epeline

Wie viel Zeit hat man denn zwischen Approbation und "Meldeschluss"?
Gibt da ja sicher ne Frist

----------


## Coxy-Baby

1 Monat... Zumindestens hier..

----------


## epeline

Irgendwie freu ich mich ein wenig aufs Mndliche... Die Euphorie des Bald-vorbei-seins ergreift einen. Auerdem habe ich das Gefhl, mein Wissen in meinem Kopf festhalten zu mssen. Wenn es endlich raus ist, kann ich getrost einiges davon vergessen!

----------


## Cassy

Ich freu mich auch aufs Mndliche, denn danach ist erst einmal Schluss mit Lernen... In nicht mal mehr 72 Stunden ist es (hoffentlich) vorbei  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## joehansen

Was ein Zufall, genau an dem Tag, an dem ich mit dem Mndlichen fertig bin, ist in Tbingen Mediziner Party  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Eine Party nur fr dich  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich habe eben entdeckt, dass am Donnerstag abends (also nach meinem letzten Prfungstag) eine neue Staffel der "Junior Docs" in ZDFneo luft.... Das werde ich mir dann brav am Tag danach anschauen, quasi um wieder nchtern zu werden...

----------


## epeline

Donnerstag Abend ist Halloweenparty!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Brownie

danke fr die Glckwnsche! Und alle, die ihr es noch vor euch habt: wenn sogar ich mit den prfern des Todes bestanden habe... macht euch keinen Stress  :Big Grin:

----------


## epeline

Die Prfer des Todes....  :Woow:

----------


## Solara

Epeline, 
musst du wirklich alle Untersuchungen auffhren?
Diagnosen, Aufnahmegrund und Epikrise muss doch reichen plus Medikamenten (und die musst du kennen).
Und nix reinschreiben, was du nicht erklren kannst  :hmmm...: 

Wenn sie schon sagen, es sollen nicht mehr als 2 Seiten sein, dann wrde ich mich auch dran halten - der Rest wre bei uns nicht gewertet worden.

----------


## epeline

Naja, finds halt schwierig, da was wegzulassen.
habe schon alle doppelten Untersuchungen zusammengefasst. hab jetzt von 6 auf 3,5 Seiten gekrzt, krzer wirds nicht  :Nixweiss: 
Ein Mitprfling hat eben auch nur ne Leistenhernie ohne Vorerkrankungen, da kme ich auch nur auf 2 Seiten  :hmmm...:

----------


## Solara

Ah, ich habe gerade nachgekuckt, meine Epikrise liegt noch auf der Festplatte.
Ich habe sogar Diagnostik mit dabei.
Allerdings eine kleine Schriftgre.

Vorerkrankungen brigens auch zahlreiche (zusammen mit den ebenso zahlreichen Medikamenten nehmen die fast eine Seiten ein...)

Die ganzen nicht pathologischen Untersuchungen hast du wahrscheinlich sowieso schon weggelassen oder nur in einem Satz erwhnt?

----------


## epeline

Ich glaube, morgen wirds noch schlimmer....
Und ich hab mal an ne gute Note geglaubt... inzwischen hab ich Angst, dass man noch mal kommen muss...
Die anderen behaupten zwar, wre gar nicht so schlecht gewesen, aber mein Krper produziert grad zu viele Stresshormone...

----------


## Brownie

> (und dann hoffentlich mit dem Ergebnis: bestanden).


nicht hoffentlich. sondern auf jeden fall!!!

ihr beiden ihr macht euch jetzt nen hbschen Tee und chillt! rztliche Anweisung hihi!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Epeline, durchatmen! Alles wird gut, morgen nochmal und dann ist alles vorbei! Es ist selten so schlimm wie man denkt...

----------


## epeline

Ich sag nur Sarkoidose...

----------


## Feuerblick

Kinners, ihr bersteht das. Man schtzt sich selbst immer ganz furchtbar schlecht ein und am Ende ist es gar nicht sooo schlimm, denn dann folgt ein "Bestanden!". Zu mir sagte der Prfungsvorsitzende damals nach der Prfung grinsend "Na, Internistin wollen se ja nich werden, oder? Das ist nicht so ihrs" ... da hatte er recht, ich hatte total versagt. Aber bestanden hab ich trotzdem. Also... aufstehen, Krone zurechtrcken und morgen das Ding nochmal rocken!

----------


## Solara

Sunnysunshine,
auch dir herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## Feuerblick

Glckwunsch an meine Kleine, an Epelinchen und alle anderen RZTEEEE!!!!

----------


## Medicina1985

Glckwunsch!!! Geniet es!!! Einfach nur geil die ganze Teit machen zu drfen was man mchte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## epeline

Bin jetzt ordentlich betrunken u gehe nun schlafen

----------


## Colourful

Und ich kann nicht schlafen, weil ich mich immer noch so rgere, zwar bestanden, aber wir sind auch voll schlecht und auch bld benotet worden.  :grrrr....:  war.so total nervs gestern und hab noch eine Drei bekommen, obwohl.ich Mittwoch so gut war, laut deren Aussage. Mich nervt das total.
Gruppe generell nicht gut benotet worden. 

Hm. 

Glckwunsch an alle!!!!

----------


## fritzline

> Ich htte vorm Physikum auch 3 Tage Komasaufen knnen anstelle mir den A... auf Grundeis zu lernen. Und genau das werde ich in einem halben Jahr vor dem HEX-Mndlichen auch tun. Dann kann man sich wenigstens nicht ber ungerechte Prfer rgern...


Im Prinzip hast du natrlich Recht, ich knnte genauso gut jetzt zwei Wochen in Urlaub fahren und danach entspannt zur Prfung antreten. Aber die Coolness hat dann eben doch (fast?) niemand! Wart mal noch ein halbes Jahr ;)

----------


## Cassy

Ich sollte ja nun auch ein Protokoll zum Mndlichen schreiben, aber irgendwie fallen mir auch meist nur die Dinge ein, welche ich nicht (sicher) beantwortet konnte. Ich denke, es wird anderen auch so gehen... 

Auerdem muss ich feststellen, dass nach bestandenem Examen viel Papierkram auf einen zukommt  :Nixweiss:  Eigentlich wusste ich es ja, hatte es aber gut verdrngt...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ich hab gestern Post vom zuknftigen Arbeitgeber bekommen, darf jetzt gerne nen Termin ausmachen zum Unterschreiben des Vertrages und schon Mal ein herzliches Willkommen und Viel Spa......

----------


## Cassy

:Top:  Das ist super! Wann beginnst du denn mit Arbeiten?

----------


## fritzline

Wow, super! Das steht mir dann auch noch bevor, Bewerbungen schreiben, Bewerbungsgesprche (uaa!).

----------


## Coxy-Baby

20, sollte also was werden...... Hoffe dass diese Woche die Appro kommt......also liebes LPA wenn du hier mitliest dann schick es los.

----------


## epeline

Das blde Fhrungszeugnis kostet 13€.... Es ist doch echt nichts umsonst  :hmmm...:

----------


## GloriaSchmidt

Ich wrd mal sagen, auf IMPP.de sind die Ergebnisse online  :hmmm...:

----------


## epeline

Wat? 4 Fragen rausgenommen und Bestehensgrenze 190?
Jetzt bin ich aber doch sehr gespannt, obs mit der 2 geklappt hat oO

----------


## Cassy

Vor 5 Minuten waren sie es noch nicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## The Proteinkinase

So, wer bleibt denn nun noch zur mentalen Untersttzung hier bei uns im Forum bis wir fertig sind? :Traurig:

----------


## Cassy

Keine Sorge, ich bleibe euch noch erhalten und werde euch immer anfeuern und aufbauen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## The Proteinkinase

> Keine Sorge, ich bleibe euch noch erhalten und werde euch immer anfeuern und aufbauen


danke  :Love:  :Party:

----------


## The Proteinkinase

Ich habe echt Angst durch die mndliche zu fallen und mchte einfach nur, dass es vorbei ist ::-oopss:

----------


## lance1982

> Ich habe echt Angst durch die mndliche zu fallen und mchte einfach nur, dass es vorbei ist


Geht mir auch so. Noch drei Wochen zwischen Unsicherheit und Panik. Glckwunsch an alle frischen rzte.

----------


## joehansen

> @joehansen: du bist morgen und bermorgen mit Prfung dran, oder?


Jap genau. Mir geht schon die Dse. Bisher konnten wir leider noch nichts ber unsere Patienten in Erfahrung bringen. Dann wird das eben morgen aus dem Stehgreif gemacht. Wenn es nur schon Do Abend wre!

----------


## epeline

> .....das ist sehr wahrscheinlich epeline dass du keinen Job kriegst, ja wirklich....


naja, ich will halt kein Internist werden :-P

naja, kleine Sinnkrise dann und wann  :hmmm...: 

Kann ja schlecht ins Anschreiben schreiben: brigens hab ich ne Diss angefangen, musste sie aber abbrechen, weil mein Dr-Vater meinte, Vorruhestand wre doch ganz nett  :bhh: 


Allen aktuellen Prflingen sind die Daumen gedrckt!

----------


## The Proteinkinase

> Jap genau. Mir geht schon die Dse. Bisher konnten wir leider noch nichts ber unsere Patienten in Erfahrung bringen. Dann wird das eben morgen aus dem Stehgreif gemacht. Wenn es nur schon Do Abend wre!


Ich drcke dir ganz doll die Daumen!!! Du schaffst das!
Wir bekommen unseren Patienten auch erst am Prfungstag. Ich glaube aber wir mssen nur einen Anamnesebogen ausfllen und sonst nichts. Vielleicht noch die Epikrise.

----------


## fritzline

epeline, ich glaub auch gelegentlich, dass ich eh keinen Job kriege, schlielich bin ich rtlich nicht flexibel, will in Teilzeit starten und das in einer von rzten berlaufenen Gegend. Aber wir mssen uns da eigentlich alle keine Sorgen machen, und auerdem kennen wir deine Sorgen ja schon von der mndlichen ( :Grinnnss!: . Erstmal bewerben und dann reden wir uns nochmal!

----------


## epeline

:hmmm...:  Ich wei ja....
Aber ich bin halt jemand, der immer einen Plan im Kopf hat... Gren, die ich diesbezglich nicht beeinflussen kann, machen mich wahnsinnig ^^

Hab grad krzlich erfahren, dass mein PJ-Haus, an dem ich soooo gerne anfangen wrde, gerade Einstellungsstop hat :-/

----------


## Nbbademeista

Die Hauptstadt meldet bisher auch noch keine Ergebnisse...aber bei uns wei nicht mal das Studentensekretariat was...die werden die Woche schn zu tun haben mit den Ausfertigungen der Approbation...denke mal die ersten werden nchste woche eintreffen...heute exmatrikulieren lassen und so ein wisch fr die rentenversicherung bekommen...ich denke fast das mssen wir auch beim rztlichen versorgungswerk angeben...aber kein plan..

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Locker flockig geext werden wir frhen Besteher mit Datum 6.11. die spter dran sind dann mdl Prfung Datum, gestern im HisQis auch festgestellt dass das Studium vorbei ist nachdem da stand Gesamtnote Studium: xx,xx ,habe nur keinen Bock Arbeitsvertrag zu unterschreiben und dann in ner Woche nochmal nen Termin zu machen um mit der Original-Appro und Original-Zeugnis da wieder aufzuschlagen....

----------


## Nbbademeista

Den Termin zum exen knnen wir uns zum glck aussuchen  :Big Grin:  ;) bis auf die zwangsregelung wann das ist  :Big Grin:  hmmm, sonst mal im lpa anfragen und sagen das du es dringend bentigst?

----------


## epeline

Wow Coxy... deine Uni klingt so organisiert.... *begeistert und neidisch bin*

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ja ist echt klasse, es gab vor dem Hex eine email was man wann wie erledigen muss (inklusive anghengtem Exmaantrag) nach dem Hex, dann die email mit denErgebnissen und dabei gleich die Ansage wann wer geext wird, die Damen werden mir echt fehlen, naja nicht wirklich sie sind Haus 2 auf dem Campus und ich bin in Haus 3  :bhh:  , Hab schon ne Kiste Sekt fr die Damen gekauft. Denn man muss echt mal sagen fhige nette Leute im Studiendekanat sind Gold wert.

----------


## MiniMe

Hier ist auch das Zeugnis angekommen. Jetzt ist es amtlich, das Studium ist vorbei. Noch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das gut oder schlecht ist...  ::-oopss: 

Hab heut meinen Job zugesagt.. Jetzt wird es ernst, es gilt die elendige Dr.-Arbeit endlich mal voran zu treiben  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Brownie

um 12 war noch nichts im briefkasten. werd nachher nochmal schauen. wenn baw jetzt endlich vershcickt, will ich auch was  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qooky

Bei mir kam heute das Zeugnis, aber noch nicht die Approbation. Bin aus BaW!

----------


## fritzline

Also, MiniMe warum sollte das schlecht sein? Mal ehrlich, es ist einfach nur geil, wenn das Lernen hier mal ein Ende hat (zumindest nach diesem HEX-Marathon) und im Gegensatz zu manch anderem Fach ist Medizin auch kein Studium, wo man das Studium ganz entspannt geniet und dann danach pltzlich nicht mehr 24 Stunden Freizeit am Tag hat  :hmmm...:

----------


## MiniMe

Naja, berarbeitet hab ich mich whrend des Studiums nicht. Ich fhl mich hier in Tbingen mittlerweile recht wohl und finde es einfach schade, dass nun alles auseinandergeht, viele ziehen weg (inklusive mir). Mir wird jetzt immer bewusster, dass der mittlerweile etablierte wchtentliche Mdelsabend dahin ist, und dass ich den Groteil meiner sozialen Kontakte nicht mehr fter als 1-2 x pro Jahr sehen werde. 
Langfristig ist es aber sicher die bessere Entscheidung als hier zu bleiben, deswegen auf ins Abenteuer  ::-dance:

----------


## fritzline

Keine Angst, deswegen mach ich mir keine Sorgen.  :Grinnnss!:  Bist du denn mit deiner Note zufrieden?
 Mein Problem ist eher, dass ich bei der mndlichen recht hohe Ansprche an mich selbst habe... Obwohl ich oft den Eindruck habe, ich wei gar nichts, mchte ich doch wenigstens ne gute Note kriegen, total bescheuert. Meine Freude haben halt alle ne 1 und irgendwie setzt das doch unter Druck, so sehr ich auch versuche, mir zu sagen, dass ich schriftlich recht gut war und eben auch zwei Kinder daheim hab, also Grnde genug fr ein schlechteres abschneiden htte. Und von auen beruhigen mich alle und niemand erwartet irgendwas (auer bestehen  :hmmm...: ) von mir, aber meine eigenen Erwartungen krieg ich nicht einfach gelscht. Na ja, wenn's schlecht luft, bin ich halt hinterher unzufrieden, aber vorbei isses trotzdem  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Ja, ich bin zufrieden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sasha101

Bin auch Mi/Do dran...gleich Prfungsgruppe, einmal durchuntersuchen und gut ist. Bin eher mig aufgeregt, denke, dass man da auf jeden Fall irgendwie durchkommt;) Ich freu mich viel mehr auf die Feierei im Anschluss!!!

----------


## Snjokorn

Drcke euch allen die Daumen! Es ist am Ende wirklich halb so schlimm!

Ich werde mich heute mal um die Approbation kmmern und habe schon Bewerbungsmappen bestellt  :Smilie:

----------


## fritzline

Oh, hast du besondere Bewerbungsmappen oder warum bestellst du die? Ich dachte, ich geh einfach in nen Schreibwarenladen...

----------


## Brownie

> Du schriebst sie htten dich 20min lnger geprft, also musst du ja ber 60min geprft worden sein (Prfung 45-60 min) also ist sie formal fehlerhaft, also eher unmglich da durchzufallen....


war bei uns aber auch so. am ersten tag hie es, dass es bis mindestens 17 uhr, maximal 18 uhr gehen wrde und wir sind um kurz nach halb sieben erst fertig gewesen -.- am 2. tag hie es auch mindestens 12, maximal 13 uhr. da waren wir knapp an der grenze mit 12.50  :Big Grin:  

meine Approbation ist auch da! yi!

----------


## fritzline

Ja, kommt wohl fter vor, allerdings steht's in der AO ganz eindeutig drin, dass es pro Prfling an jedem Tag 45-60 Minuten dauert.

----------


## Cassy

Mist, jetzt war ich morgens aus dem Haus, und schon verpasse ich die Post, die fr mich ein Einschreiben gehabt htte. Jetzt muss ich bis morgen warten um zu wissen ob es die Approbation ist  :was ist das...?:

----------


## The Proteinkinase

Juhuu, herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Jetzt knnt ihr erstmal chilli vanilli....

Eine Freundin von mir ist vor zwei Jahren 1 Stunde lnger geprft worden (also die Gruppe). Finde ich echt schon heftig. Die haben halt auch immer, wenn einer zur Toilette musste die Zeit gestoppt.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Bei mir ist der Prfungsvorsitzende mal 5min raus und in der Zeit wurde auch lustig weitergeprft, er ging mit den Worten "ihr schafft das hier auch ohne mich..." deswegen bleibe ich ja dabei, Riesenshow, aktuell sind von 140 Leuten 0 durchgefallen, schlechteste Note 3x4......

----------


## epeline

sasha, suche pdiatrie im raum thrigen.
alle kliniken, bei denen es mglich gewesen wre, nach 8 jahren beziehung mal mit meinem freund zusammen zu ziehen, haben keine freie stelle, manche sagen sogar dinge wie "frhestens 2015"... so viel geduld hab ich dann doch nicht

----------


## Cassy

Ich habe bisher nichts gelesen, was der Arztausweis kostet (kostet er berhaupt etwas?). Den Antrag bei der LK kannst du (zumindest in BaW) erst stellen, wenn du die Approbation hast, denn du musst eine beglaubigte Kopie mit einreichen. Das Zeugnis kommt per Post als normaler Brief, die Approbation als Einschreiben. 

Beim unserem Examensball bekommt man nichts in die Hand gedrckt. Das findet einige Stunden vorher statt, und man bekommt eine -von der Uni ausgestellte- Urkunde.

----------


## sasha101

Epeline, ich drck dir die Daumen!!! Es sei dir und deinem Freund auf jeden Fall gegnnt! Mein Doktorvater hat mir ne Stelle angeboten in Ortho/Uch, eigentlich nicht das Fach, das ich machen wollte... aber da ich Chirurgie gut finde und mir das auch immer vorstellen konnte, kann ich da ja mal anfangen und dann immer noch schauen?! Ist ja vielleicht fr den Anfang nicht schlecht, per Du mit dem Chefarzt zu sein....und er frdert den Nachwuchs ungemein.
Achso, dachte der Arztausweis kostet auch wieder. Und wer beglaubigt die Appro? Kann ich das an der Uni bei uns machen? Sorry, haben die Fragen bestimmt irgendwann schon mal alle gestellt ::-oopss:

----------


## Cassy

Beglaubigte Kopien kannst du beispielsweise im Rathaus machen lassen. Ob die Uni so etwas macht wei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.

----------


## sasha101

Ah ja, viiiiiiiiiiielen Dank!

----------


## Brownie

Glckwunsch!
und Sandra am Montag?

----------


## joehansen

Oh man, ich warte hier sehnschtig auf meine Approbation. Hatte die schon vor 6 Wochen beantragt. Mittlerweile haben schon einige Kommilitonen, die nach mir geprft wurden die Appro erhalten. Die zustndige Sachbearbeiterin ist nur von Di-Do erreichbar und ich bin ab Di im Urlaub. Langsam krieg ich ein bisschen Angst, weil ich nen Arbeitsvertrag ab Januar hab. Wenn da jetzt iwas schiefgehen sollte...  ::-oopss:

----------


## Nilani

Glckwunsch Jekyll  :Party: 
Sandra, daumen fr morgen (und Dienstag?) sind gedrckt  :Top: 

Ich bin bisher nur im Hartmannbund wg. ML-Club, aber Marburger ist fr KH-Angestellt eh der wichtigere, oder?! Da tret ich dann aber erst ein, wenn ich bissel Geld hab. 
Morgen mach ich endlich Bewerbungsfotos  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sunnysunshine

Huhuu
Joehansen, die kommt sicher noch rechtzeitig.
Immerhin ist jetzt diese Woche meine Approbation angekommen - und zwar richtig korrigiert und ich bin kein Mann mehr  :Big Grin:  maaaaannn. Das war eine schwere Geburt.
Ich drcke denen, die jetzt die Woche an der Reihe sind wieder ganz fest die Daumen!!!!! Ihr macht das!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Cassy

Glckwunsch!

Und allen anderen sind die Daumen weiterhin gedrckt.

@Joehanson: das mit deiner Approbation ist verwunderlich. Bei mir war sie eine Woche nachdem ich den Antrag abgeschickt hatte schon da.

----------


## epeline

Glckwunsch Sandra!

----------


## Nilani

Glckwunsch, Sandra. Scheint ja nicht so die angenehme Prfung gewesen zu sein, aber egal, du hast es geschafft und bist jetzt rztin  :Top:  :Grinnnss!:  :Party: 




> Fernseh gucken, lesen, essen rumgammeln, damit kriegt man den Tag gut rum, ok mit dem ganzen Papierkram der auf einen zukommt auch.....


Das kann ich unterschreiben. Momentan krieg ich damit erschreckend viele Tage rum ... das muss langsam aufhren  ::-oopss: 
Ich war mich heut exmatrikulieren ... komisches Gefhl, dazu war am Sa. unsere groe offizielle Exma-Feier und nu isses endgltig vorbei

----------


## epeline

Ich bin dann jetzt auch gesetzlich versichert.... ^^

----------


## Coxy-Baby

....wie konnte das passieren? aber ist ja jetzt auch ntig nachdem du deine Seele fr eine FA Weiterbildung verkauft hast  :hmmm...:

----------


## epeline

Daran liegts  :hmmm...:

----------


## harmink

gibts schon welche von euch die das Abschlusszeugnis haben?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Natrlich, festlich verliehen letzten Samstag, das Zeugnis ist echt hlich....

----------


## Cassy

Ich habe das Zeugnis vor ca 3 Wochen bekommen. Kam unspektakulr mir der Post  :Nixweiss:

----------


## epeline

Zeugnis und Approbation kamen hier in einem Umschlag, vor ca 2 Wochen an

----------


## medi2319

ich hab mir das ganze auch ein bisschen feierlicher vorgestellt. Da studiert man zig Jahre vor sich hin und dann liegt das Abschlusszeugnis einfach irgendwann im Briefkasten. Auf die Approbation warte ich noch. Die Uni hat auch noch ne Feier vorbereitet, wo wohl auch noch was verliehen werden soll. Aber was die da genau noch verleihen wollen wei ich nicht. Das Abschlusszeugnis vom LPA ist doch das Wichtigste???

----------


## HerrKaleun

Ich wusste in der mndlichen nicht mehr was ein akutes Koronarsyndrom definiert bzw. ist und habe motilittsfrdernde Manahmen bei einem Ileus vorgeschlagen. Nicht ideal, aber ich bin trotzdem nicht durchgefallen.  :Blush: 

Weitere Highlights in der Gruppe:

Ein Gelenkempyem kann man auch nchste Woche elektiv operieren
Man kann sich mit Antidepressiva nur umbringen wenn man drei Gruppen mischt
Colon und Ileum erkennt man so gut wie nie auf einem Rntgenbild
Schmerzen beim akuten Nierenversagen kann man prima mit NSAR kupieren

Noten 3/3/2

Macht Euch nicht verrckt.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Ist ja schon krass, dass dann noch so gute Noten bei rum kamen..  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cassy

Tja das Thema Dr-Arbeit. Da es bei mir so berhaupt nicht luft und mir seit 2 Jahren gewisse Daten nicht geliefert werden bin ich am berlegen, ob ich das Ganze abbrechen soll. Wre zwar schade um die bisher investierte Zeit, aber so habe ich das Gefhl, nicht weiter zu kommen. Ich schiebe die Entscheidung nun schon seit einem Monat vor mir her  :Blush:  Ich will aber meinen zuknftigen Chef fragen, ob bei ihm eine Diss mglich wre. Wenn ja, dann starte ich einen letzten Versuch dort  :Nixweiss:  und wenn das nichts werden sollte, dann werde ich halt niemals Dr. Cassy sein, sondern nur Fr. Cassy, rztin....

----------


## The Proteinkinase

> Hallo... ich "muss" jetzt einfach mal genauer nachfragen: Was heit das genau "er wute wirklich nichts"? Vielleicht kannst du mich beruhigen in dem du es mir genauer beschreibst. Ich habe meine mndliche Prfung leioder noch vor mir... bin erst in der Woche vor Weihnachten dran und habe durch die lange Lernzeit bedingt das Gefhl, dass ich vom Wissensstand nicht mehr so gut bin wie vor der schriftliochen Prfung. Und wenn ich mir dann vorstelle, dass ich so viel PJ wiederholen msste und ich dann meinen Arbeitsvertrag ins Feuer werfen knnte, wird mir ganz bel!


Hi, sorry ich wollte hier niemanden verunsichern!Also, er wusste tatschlich nichts. Er meinte hinterher auch, er htte halt nicht gelernt und wollte mal schauen wie die Stimmung so ist in der mndlichen. Er sa in der schriftlichen vor mir und ich weiss, dass er am 2. Tag auch gar nicht mehr wieder gekommen ist. Als Beispiel: der Prof wollte was ber chronisch entzndliche Darmerkrankungen wissen. Er wusste, dass es M. Crohn gibt, aber dann hrte es schon auf. Also er konnte darber nicht mehr sagen. Colitis ulcerosa fiel ihm nicht ein, der Prof sprach es dann aus, aber eine Minute spter wusste er es schon nicht mehr. Also er hatte schon wieder vergessen wie es heisst. Er konnte auch nichts zu Kolon CA sagen. Die Profs wollten  wirklich keine Einzelheiten wissen. Er hatte gefragt: Ist das denn ein hufiges Krankheitsbild oder eher selten? Wusste er nicht. Und genau das selbe mit den anderen Fchern (bspw sagte er Prostata CA sei sehr selten). Wir hatten ja Urologie (war sogar sein Wahlfach) und es gab massig Protokolle von dem Prof und es gab immer wieder die selben Sachen die er gefragt hatte. Und dort steht auch drin, dass immer ein Notfall, eine allgemeine Erkrankung und ein CA gefragt wird. War also wirklich berschaubar von den Themen her. Aber auch da konnte er leider nichts sagen. Da ist es natrlich fr den Prfer schwier was rauszuholen. Und das haben sie echt versucht....Ich weiss auch echt nicht, warum er teilgenommen hat. Ich bin sicher auch kein berflieger, aber ich finde einfach es gibt gewisse Dinge, die man schon wissen sollte. Und da bin ich mir auch sicher, dass du sie weisst. Im Endeffekt habe ich das Gefhl gehabt, viel zu detailliert gelernt zu haben.  Habe mich dann an so Sachen aufgehalten, anstatt wichtigere Dinge zu lernen.Also zB die Inzidenzen auswendig gelernt. Dabei ist es ihnen viel wichtiger zu wissen, ob es hufig vorkommt oder nicht. Die genaue Zahl hat niemanden interessiert. Man sollte die Sachen eher verstanden haben und sich herleiten knnen anstatt irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten auswendig zu wissen.
Alles in einem ist es echt gut machbar und da will einem keiner was bses. Ist wirklich so!

----------


## The Proteinkinase

> Nee, ach komm, da muss man wirklich schon auf gar keine Frage einigermaen adquat und vernnftig antworten knnen, um da durchzufallen, da muss man die essentiellsten Dinge falsch machen  la "Wenn ein Patient kaltschweiig mit linksseitigen thorakalen Schmerzen kommt, dann schicke ich den nach Hause und sage, er soll sich beruhigen und Tee trinken!". 
> Bei uns ist keiner durchgefalllen, hchstens welche nicht angetreten, aber das waren dann auch nur die, die schriftlich nicht bestanden haben. 
> Also, nur Mut! Du schaffst das!


Ja, so in der Art war es auch bei ihm!

----------


## The Proteinkinase

Epeline dann hatte ich das mit der Pdiatrie doch richtig im Kopf  :Smilie: 
Ich sitze nun an den Bewerbungen. Habt ihr die per Email oder per Post gesendet?Habe eine Stelle hier in der Nhe gefunden, da suchen sie in Teilzeit einen Assistenten fr Innere, allerdings Geriatrie...

----------


## StreuselKuchen

So, der erste Tag ist geschafft, und ich auch. Ich finde, die Zeit ist wirklich wenig und ich bin mit meinem Pat. ganz schn chaotisch vorgegangen und die Epikrise ist entsprechend :/ - viele Voruntersuchungen, Angaben decken sich nicht mit den erhobenen Aussagen, Akte erst nicht bekommen usw. Nun hab ich richtig Angst, dass ich morgen auseinandergenommen werde, aaah! Bin ich froh, wenn das vorbei ist! Ich hasse mndliche Prfungen :/.

----------


## epeline

> Epeline dann hatte ich das mit der Pdiatrie doch richtig im Kopf 
> Ich sitze nun an den Bewerbungen. Habt ihr die per Email oder per Post gesendet?Habe eine Stelle hier in der Nhe gefunden, da suchen sie in Teilzeit einen Assistenten fr Innere, allerdings Geriatrie...


Ich habe vorher angerufen und mich nach Stellen und Bewerbungsmodalitten erkundigt.
So konnte man sich auch einige sinnlose Bewerbungen sparen (ist ja nicht gerade gnstig) und man hat auch mal von Stellen erfahren, die nicht ausgeschrieben sind... (Stichwort Schwangere)




> So, der erste Tag ist geschafft, und ich auch. Ich finde, die Zeit ist wirklich wenig und ich bin mit meinem Pat. ganz schn chaotisch vorgegangen und die Epikrise ist entsprechend :/ - viele Voruntersuchungen, Angaben decken sich nicht mit den erhobenen Aussagen, Akte erst nicht bekommen usw. Nun hab ich richtig Angst, dass ich morgen auseinandergenommen werde, aaah! Bin ich froh, wenn das vorbei ist! Ich hasse mndliche Prfungen :/.


Es wird alles alles gut!!!!!
Das schlimmste ist der eigene Psychoterror, die Prfung selbst ist gar nicht so schlimm! Kopf hoch, bald ist alles rum!

----------


## sunnysunshine

Viel Erfolg morgen nochmal!
Das wird!  :Smilie: 

Epeline, ich kenn das mit dem dumm fhlen ^^  :Grinnnss!:  aber ich glaube man kommt sich selber dummer vor, als man dann tatschlich ist ^^
Ich war am Wochenende sowas von erledigt von der ersten Woche und bin es eigentlich immer noch. Freitag nach 19 Uhr raus und heute auch gleich wieder. Und den Rest der letzten Woche auch nicht vor 18 Uhr. Willkommen Alltag  :Big Grin: 
Von Pausen reden wir jetzt gar nicht gro.

----------


## epeline

Wow, ist das bei euch normal, so lange zu machen?

----------


## epeline

Ich habe jetzt meine LK-Nummer... Wusste gar nicht, dass man sich im Versorgungswerk noch mal extra melden muss

----------


## Colourful

> Colour... Das ist dich echt doof!!! Keine Chance mehr noch an die andere Stelle zu kommen? Vielleicht irgendwie noch etwas zeit berbrcken?
> Gre aus Asien!!


Nee, keine Chance! Und ich bin gerade auch maximal angenervt davon...

Aber cool, dass du im Urlaub bist! Viel Spa noch!

----------


## joehansen

@epeline: Wie lange hats gedauert, bist die Besttigung der LK kam?

----------


## Medicina1985

> Nee, keine Chance! Und ich bin gerade auch maximal angenervt davon...
> 
> Aber cool, dass du im Urlaub bist! Viel Spa noch!


Kannst du nicht mit Innere berbrcken? Darf doch echt nicht wahr sein...

----------


## Colourful

> Kannst du nicht mit Innere berbrcken? Darf doch echt nicht wahr sein...


Doch, ich denke, ich habe da eine gute Mglichkeit Neuro zu machen, nur entscheidet sich das alles erst heute und dann muss ich mich entscheiden, wo und was ich dann so mache. Und ja... Keine Ahnung. 

Wo bist du denn?

----------


## Feuerblick

Du kannst deine Kasse fragen, ob sie die Rezepte so akzeptieren (meine tut das). Du kannst dir selbst ein Rezept schreiben. Oder du kannst zum Doc rennen.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## The Proteinkinase

Hi Leute!
Qooky auch wenn du das wahrscheinlich nicht mehr liest wnsche ich euch ganz ganz viel Spa bei eurer Tour!!
Epeline erzhl mal ein bisschen von deinem Alltagsleben!
Und ich fhle mich vier Wochen nach der Prfung auch schon wieder vllig dumm. Bin so hin- und hergerissen, einerseits habe ich mchtig Respekt zu arbeiten, aber andererseits freu ich mich  :Smilie: 
Ich habe im Januar zwei Vorstellungsgesprche, bin echt mal gespannt! Das eine ist hier direkt vor meiner Tr  :Grinnnss!: 
-

----------


## Snjokorn

Ich bin leicht gefrustet.... Habe 8 Bewerbungen rausgeschickt und bisher eine Absage, eine Rckmeldung ber den Bewerbungseingang und sonst: nix.
Schon meine Telefonate waren mehr als frustrierend "Naja... wir haben hier 80 Initiativbewerbungen liegen und in absehbarer Zeit keine freie Stelle...".... "Also bis Dezember 2014 sind alle Stellen besetzt, danach knnten sie Glck haben..."
ARGH.

----------


## sasha101

Snjokorn, wo und was suchst du denn? Vielleicht kann jemand helfen, zumindest nen Kontakt nennen

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Danke Cassy! Mchte in die Pdiatrie... aber mglichst an ner Uniklinik und in ziemlich beliebten Stdten...


...wenn es dabei geblieben ist.
Dann wundern auch die Antworten nicht.

----------


## schmapie

Bei mir war die Einarbeitung auch sehr grndlich, die ersten zwei Monate war ich mit einem Ober-, oder Facharzt in einem Saal. Irgendwie war es nervig, aber so bin ich wirklich gut eingearbeitet worden, man lernt von den verschiedenen Kollegen viele Tricks und Techniken und man kann sich gegenseitig danach gut einschtzen.

----------


## fritzline

Moin, moin! Mal ne ganz doofe Frage: Hattet ihr zwei- oder dreiteilige Bewerbungsmappen? Ich hab eigentlich nur 7-8 Bltter in der Bewerbung und denke, dass dann vielleicht eine dreiteilige etwas zu krass ist, andererseits sieht ne zweiteilige immer so nach "Schnellhefter" aus. Was hattet ihr? Und: Karton oder Plastik?

edit: Habe jetzt zweiteilige mit einem extra Platz fr das Anschreiben links und einer Klemmleiste rechts gefunden und werd die einfach nehmen.

----------


## Snjokorn

Ich hab auch diese Mappen, fritzline. War mal bei sonem Bewerbertraining, da hie es diese Mappen seien bei den Chefs am beliebtesten. Ob das stimmt... keine Ahnung ;)

Bei mir tut sich immernoch nicht viel, meine absolute Wunschklinik hat sich zumindest gemeldet und mir mitgeteilt, dass sie aktuell keine freien Stellen haben, aber gerne Verbindung mit mir halten mchten. Was auch immer das jetzt bedeutet... 
Ansonsten: Stille   :was ist das...?:

----------


## Nilani

Ich hab 3seitige Bewerbungsmappen, obwohl die wohl eher nicht soooo beliebt sein sollen, weil zu gro  :Nixweiss: . Da ich sie aber kostenlos abstaube, ist mir das gerade ein klein wenig egal 

Gerade kam Anruf ... am Montag endlich auch ein Bewerbungsgesprch  :Grinnnss!: . Von 7 Bewerbungen gabs bisher 1 (angekndigte) Absage, weil keine Stelle frei und jetzt 1 Anruf. Na mal gucken, Wunschklinik isses wahrscheinlich nicht, aber irgendwo Fu fr Common Trunk reinkriegen, wr schon gut. Werd mir dann spter fr die konservative Ortho eh noch was anderes suchen

----------


## Cassy

@Joehanson: Wie war dein erster Tag auf Station? Bin gespannt auf deine Erzhlung!


Tja, heute war das PJ-Feeling im OP tatschlich verschwunden. Ich habe eine nette O, welche mich die meiste Zeit einarbeiten wird. Bis auf Regionalansthesien habe ich heute auch alles gemacht. Bei den Dosierungen habe ich noch keine Sicherheit, aber es ist ein gutes Gefhl wenn jemand daneben steht und einem zumindest bei der Menge zustimmt. Einmal hatte ich es heute schwer beim Intubieren, aber hat dann doch geklappt. Das Moto der Einarbeitung lautet: einmal zusehen, beim nchsten Mal unter Aufsicht selbst machen  :Grinnnss!: 

Zur Bewerbung: ich hatte eine Plastik-Klemmmappe, und trotzdem habe ich einen Job bekommen...

----------


## -Cassiopeia-

Das wird schon, man muss einfach dranbleiben und irgendwie ergibt sich dann was. In welche Region wolltest du nochmal? Die stdtischen Kliniken Mnchengladbach haben was ausgeschrieben: http://www.sk-mg.de/AusbildungStelle...her-Dienst.htm

----------


## Snjokorn

Danke ihr zwei  :Smilie: 
In Mnchengladbach hab ich mich letzte Woche beworben - ist zwar nicht grad die Gegend, die ich mir wnsche, aber die Ansprche sinken ;) Bisher hab ich allerdings noch nix gehrt. 
Dienstag habe ich jetzt immerhin ne Hospitation+Vorstellungsgesprch an meinem Unihaus, zwar Neonatologie, aber hauptsache Pd  :Smilie: 

Nilani, ne Insel ist ja toll! Drcke dir die Daumen!  :Smilie:

----------


## -Cassiopeia-

Deine Ansprche sollten aber nicht sinken, du findest bestimmt was gutes und fr dich passendes  :Grinnnss!: . Nicht entmutigen lassen. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es sich lohnt bei Bewerbungen, die man vor 3-4 Wochen verschickt hat, aber noch nichts gehrt hat, anzurufen und nachzufragen. Und dann kann man gleich noch erzhlen wie sehr man an der Klinik interessiert ist und meist ist es den Angerufenen leicht unangenehm, dass sie sich nicht gemeldet haben und behalten einen dann in positiver Erinnerung. Und falls sich was ergibt (und heutzutage ndert sich so schnell was an der Situation im Team), dann rufen sie einen an und laden zum Gesprch. Und dann hat man den zustzlichen Vorteil, dass man als einziger fr eine Stelle eingeladen wird  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Medicina1985

Hallo ihr Lieben,

melde mich nun auch endlich mal wieder... Ich habe die letzten Wochen mit Urlaub und Doktorarbeit verbracht ... Werde mich nun auch endlich mal um einen Job bemhen, aber bisher scheinen ja die meisten von uns hier schon gut untergekommen sein.

Fritzline hat sich bei dir schon was getan ? Wie war dein Urlaub oder kommt der noch?  :Grinnnss!: 
Colour, ich hoffe du bist zu Frieden mit deinem Job und es lohnt sich, dass du das Opfer einer Fernbeziehung fhrst...

Ich werde mich jetzt auch wohl mal arbeitssuchend melden, Hartz 4 bekomme ich ja nicht wenn mein Freund ausreichend verdient mit dem ich zusammen wohne, oder?

----------


## Medicina1985

> Am Samstag gehts auf die erste Fortbildung. Mit meinen Marburger Ex-Kommilitonen und Freunden versuche ich gerade eine gemeinsame, mehrtgige Fortbildung im Laufe des Jahres zu planen. Intensivkurs in Arnsberg oder so. Mit Biertrinken



Das klingt doch super  :Grinnnss!:  so eine Fortbildung mchte ich auch!

----------


## fritzline

@Sandra: Ja, es ist ein doofes Gefhl, keine Frage! Hast du denn den noch offenen Bewerbungen schon hinterher telefoniert? Welches Fach soll's denn werden? Knntest du evtl. auch pendeln? Oder ne Reha oder so?

----------


## sunnysunshine

Huhuuu

Ohje Sandra, das tut mir leid  :Frown:  Echt doof, wenn man nix findet. Ich kenne auch einige, denen das so geht.... denkt man doch echt nicht nach dem Examen.
War jetzt schon auf der ersten Fortbildung, geburtshilfliche Sonographie, das war echt gut, aber ist dann doch irgendwie anstrengend, wenn man dann gleich wieder weiter arbeitet und gar nicht frei hatte sozusagen  :Big Grin: 

Uiii, Auto kaufen ist toll  :Big Grin:  Ich habe mir ja im November eins gekauft und das ist so der Oberluxus fr mich, ich geniee das richtig. Abzahlen wird es sich denn auch noch irgendwie ^^ Nur nagt gerade irgend ein Tier immer an meiner Antenne rum (Katze?!), keine Ahnung was mit der Antenne ist! Das soll da mal die Pfoten, h Zhne von lassen! Unverschmtheit!

Heute war echt wenig los, das war mal eine angenehme Ausnahme und ich habe in Ruhe Tumorboards vorbereiten knnen.

----------


## epeline

Habe zwar kein Auto, aber einen Khlschrank und eine Waschmaschine gekauft  :bhh: 

@Sandra, drcke dir die Daumen,d ass es bald mit einer Stelle klappt!!!!

War das We zum Strahlenschutzkurs....freut euch drauf....  :kotzen:

----------


## Strodti

> Ja, effektiv wren es bei mir wohl auch (im ersten Jahr) nur ca. 225 Euro Differenz, evtl. knnte ich auch noch was rausverhandeln, denn schlielich bekommt das Haus Frdermittel fr mich  (Allgemeinmedizin).


Sorry, dass ich jetzt erst einsteige (ja ja, die Arbeit halt  :hmmm...:  ). Ich habe meine Allgemeinmedizinerambitionen erstmal fr mich behalten... Dem Haus entgehen zwar Zuschsse, aber wenn ich mir in der Inneren oder einem anderen Fach doch so gut gefllt mchte ich die Mglichkeit zum Facharzt dort behalten. Wie machen die anderen das?

----------


## fritzline

> Sorry, dass ich jetzt erst einsteige (ja ja, die Arbeit halt  ). Ich habe meine Allgemeinmedizinerambitionen erstmal fr mich behalten... Dem Haus entgehen zwar Zuschsse, aber wenn ich mir in der Inneren oder einem anderen Fach doch so gut gefllt mchte ich die Mglichkeit zum Facharzt dort behalten. Wie machen die anderen das?


Die Zuschsse msste ich (vom stationren Bereich) nicht zurckzahlen. Aber eigentlich bin ich doch sehr sicher, Allgemeinmedizin machen zu wollen, von daher wollte ich das auch offen sagen. Hat bei mir zumindest geklappt, wirkt wahrscheinlich bei ner Mutter auch alles recht ehrlich und rund.

Auto: Tja, bei mir muss es ja auch fr die Familie halbwegs taugen und mein Mann stellt hohe Umweltansprche. Wahrscheinlich wird's ein Toyota Yaris Hybrid. Schickes Teil! Mal sehen, wie viel ich dafr dann tatschlich hinlegen muss  :grrrr....:

----------


## Nilani

Ui, dann wirds ja spannend, wenn 3(?) Leute von uns anfangen zu arbeiten. Gerade mit Freundin telefoniert ... sie war diese Woche sogar bis halb 9 in der Klinik  :Aufgepasst!:   :Keks:  Da hab ich ja fast gar keinen Bock, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und momentan freu ich mich viel zu sehr, endlich zu arbeiten.

Umzug steht dann wohl Anfang Mai ins Haus, das wird noch sehr lustig. Ich hab mich im brigen immer noch nicht bei der rztekammer angemeldet. Dachte, ich machs jetzt in Thringen, aber offiziell wohn ich ja immer noch in MD, so dass doch noch Sachsen-Anhalt zustndig wr, oder?! Ach, doofe Brokratie. 

MiniMe: im Assistenzarzt-Forum gibts gerade einen Thread, wie man sich die Stationsarbeit organisiert. Der ist sehr hilfreich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## The Proteinkinase

Oh wie fein, dann knnen wir ja alle zusammen aufgeregt sein  :Grinnnss!: 
Betriebsarzt hab ich jetzt gar nicht gemacht und irgendwie hat auch niemand was dazu gesagt  :Woow:

----------


## Nilani

Oh, glaub dann sind wir sogar zu viert. Vom Betriebsarzt hab ich auch noch nichts gehrt, aber das kommt ja vielleicht noch am Montag. Ich warte da mal ab, wobei es mich daran erinnert, wohl noch meinen Impfausweis einzupacken  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Snjokorn

Wnsche allen, die heute auch anfangen einen guten Start ins Arbeitsleben!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## epeline

Wnsche euch auch allen einen tollen Start...
Das ist so komisch, ich bin jetzt schon 4 Monate dabei, das "Studentsein" fhlt sich schon total weit weg an  :grrrr....:  ob das jetzt gut ist?

----------


## Miss_Verstndnis

Sagt mal, wisst ihr noch , wieviele Lsungen des Medi-Learn Teams bei eurem Examen von den tatschlichen IMPP Lsungen abgewichen sind? Das wrde mich interessieren.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Brownie

nicht viele.... 3 punkte vielleicht? genau wei ich es aber auch nicht mehr...

puh ich bin umgezogen und ich kann jedem nur raten: tut das nicht whrend der arbeitszeit. jeden tag nach der arbeit noch bis spt gerdelt, musste sowohl die alte als auch die neue wohnung streichen.... und irgendwie wre ne woche urlaub da nicht schlecht gewesen. puh  :schnarch...: 

zum thema diss: meine lief die letzten 1,5 jahre sehr schleppend und irgenwie habe ich meine motivation verloren weiter zu machen, weil ich auch ohne einen job habe, der mir spa macht.... aber eigentlich hatte ich schon zu viel Zeit und zu viele nerven geopfert um es jetzt zu schmeien... aber naja es drngt mich grade nichts zum schreiben irgendwie....

----------

